# ➡️  Quelques ressources utiles / Alcune utili risorse



## Paulfromitaly

*Quelques ressources utiles / Alcune utili risorse*

Dictionnaires bilingues / Dizionari bilingue:

https://www.*larousse*.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien
http://dizionari.*hoepli*.it/dizionario_francese-italiano.aspx?idD=9
Dizionario francese - Corriere.it
Italiano-Francese | Sapere.it
 
Dictionnaires unilingues français / Dizionari monoligue francese:

http://www.*cnrtl*.fr/definition/
http://www.*larousse*.fr/dictionnaires/francais-monolingue
http://fr.*wiktionary*.org/wiki/Portail:Français

Dictionnaires unilingues italiens / Dizionari monoligue italiano:

http://www.*treccani*.it/
Dizionario Italiano - Vocabolario Italiano - Corriere.it
Dizionari italiano, inglese e sinonimi


----------

